# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  ارادة ملكية ساميه

## معاذ ملحم

ارادة ملكية بالموافقة على إجراء تعديل على حكومة الذهبي 
 

عمان - بترا - صدرت الإرادة الملكية السامية امس بالموافقة على إجراء تعديل على حكومة السيد نادر الذهبي.
وتاليا نص الإرادة الملكية السامية: نحن عبد الله الثاني ابن الحسين ملك المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية بمقتضى المادة ( 35 ) من الدستور وبناء على تنسيب رئيس الوزراء نأمر بما هو آت: 
1.يعين معالي السيد نايف القاضي وزيرا للداخلية 
2.يعين معالي السيد ناصر سامي جودة وزيرا للخارجية 
3.يعين معالي الدكتور وليد المعاني وزيرا للتعليم العالي والبحث العلمي 
4.يعين معالي الدكتور نبيل الشريف وزير دولة لشؤون الإعلام والاتصال 
5.يعين معالي السيد باسم خليل السالم وزيرا للمالية
6.يعين معالي السيد سالم الخزاعلة وزير دولة للشؤون القانونية 
7.يعين معالي الدكتور صبري اربيحات وزيرا للثقافة 
8.تعين معالي السيدة نانسي باكير وزيرا لتطوير القطاع العام 
9.يعين معالي المهندس علاء عارف البطاينة وزيرا للأشغال العامة والإسكان 
10.يعين معالي المهندس سهل المجالي وزيرا للنقل
11.يعين معالي الدكتور غازي الشبيكات وزيرا للعمل 
12.يعين معالي الدكتور نايف الفايز وزيرا للصحة 
13.يعين معالي السيد غالب الزعبي وزير دولة للشؤون البرلمانية 
14.يعين معالي المهندس موسى حابس المعايطة وزيرا للتنمية السياسية 
15.يعين معالي المهندس سعيد المصري وزيرا للزراعة صدر عن قصرنا رغدان العامر، في 27 صفر من سنة 1430 هجرية، الموافق الثالث والعشرين من شباط سنة 2009 ميلادية.
وقد أدى الوزراء الجدد اليمين الدستورية أمام جلالة الملك في قصر رغدان العامر امس بحضور سمو الأمير رعد بن زيد كبير الأمناء، ورئيس الوزراء نادر الذهبي، ورئيس الديوان الملكي الهاشمي ناصر اللوزي، ومستشاري جلالة الملك.
وأعرب جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني خلال استقباله في قصر رغدان العامر امس الوزراء المستقيلين عن بالغ شكره وتقديره لهم على ما قدموه من جهود خلال توليهم حقائبهم الوزارية.
والوزراء المستقيلون هم: معالي عيد الفايز وزير الداخلية، ومعالي الدكتور كمال ناصر وزير التنمية السياسية ووزير دولة للشؤون القانونية، ومعالي عبدالرحيم العكور وزير دولة للشؤون البرلمانية، ومعالي المهندس مزاحم المحيسن وزير الزراعة، ومعالي الدكتور صلاح الدين البشير وزير الخارجية، ومعالي الدكتور حمد الكساسبة وزير المالية، ومعالي الدكتور صلاح المواجدة وزير الصحة، ومعالي ماهر المدادحة وزير تطوير القطاع العام ومعالي الدكتور عمر شديفات وزير التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي.

----------


## معاذ ملحم

تعديل وزاري على حكومة الذهبي يشمل دخول 10 وزراء جدد وتبــادل 5 حقــائب




عمان- عماد عبد الرحمن - صدرت الإرادة الملكية السامية أمس، بالموافقة على إجراء تعديل على حكومة السيد نادر الذهبي، وشمل التعديل دخول عشرة وزراء جدد وخروج تسعة، و تبادل خمس حقائب وزارية، ولم يطرأ أي تغيير داخل الفريق الإقتصادي للحكومة.
والوزراء الذين شملهم التعديل هم: نايف القاضي وزيرا للداخلية وناصر سامي جودة للخارجية ووليد المعاني للتعليم العالي والبحث العلمي ونبيل الشريف وزير دولة لشؤون الإعلام والاتصال وباسم خليل السالم للمالية وسالم الخزاعلة وزير دولة للشؤون القانونية وصبري اربيحات للثقافة ونانسي باكير لتطوير القطاع العام وعلاء البطاينة للأشغال العامة والإسكان وسهل المجالي للنقل وغازي الشبيكات للعمل ونايف الفايز للصحة وغالب الزعبي وزير دولة للشؤون البرلمانية وموسى المعايطة للتنمية السياسية وسعيد المصري للزراعة.
وأدى الوزراء الجدد اليمين الدستورية أمام جلالة الملك في قصر رغدان العامر امس بحضور الأمير رعد بن زيد كبير الأمناء، ورئيس الوزراء نادر الذهبي، ورئيس الديوان الملكي الهاشمي ناصر اللوزي، ومستشاري جلالة الملك.
وأعرب جلالة الملك خلال استقباله في قصر رغدان العامر امس الوزراء المستقيلين عن بالغ شكره وتقديره لهم على ما قدموه من جهود خلال توليهم حقائبهم الوزارية. 

منقوول عن جريدة الرأي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

السيرة الذاتية لوزراء التعديل فـي حكومة الذهبي




عمان - الراي - تاليا السيرة الذاتية للوزراء الجدد في حكومة المهندس نادر الذهبي التي اجري تعديل عليها امس سواء المعينين لاول مرة او الذين جرت مناقلات بين حقائبهم الوزارية 

*نايف القاضي  وزير الداخلية* 

مكان وتاريخ الولادة: في حوشا 1944 
حصل على البكالوريوس في العلوم السياسية من جامعة بغداد 1969 المناصب التي شغلها:
- وزيرا للداخلية في حكومة عبد الرؤوف الروابدة عام 1999 وعمل في وزارة الخارجية قائما بالأعمال في بغداد 1970 وقنصلا بالسفارة الاردنية في لندن 1974 وعين نائبا للمندوب الدائم لدى جامعة الدول العربية في تونس 1980 وعمل قائما بأعمال السفارة الاردنية في بيروت 1983 وعمل مستشارا في السفارة الاردنية في لندن 1984 وشارك في عدد من مؤتمرات القمة العربية والمؤتمرات الإقليمية والدولية وعين سفيرا للأردن في قطر 1989 وعضو وفد مفاوضات السلام الاردنية الإسرائيلية وسفير للأردن لدى القاهرة 1993 ومندوب الأردن الدائم لدى جامعة الدول العربية عضو مجلس الأعيان 1997 

*ناصر سامي جودة  وزير الخارجية* 

- ولد في عمان ودرس المرحلتين الابتدائية والإعدادية فيها ثم انتقل إلى بريطانيا حيث أكمل المرحلة الثانوية من دراسته. وأكمل دراسته الجامعية في جامعة جورج تاون في واشنطن / الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وتخرج منها بشهادة البكالوريوس في العلاقات الدولية والقانون والمنظمات الدولية . - عمل في بداية حياته العملية بين عامي 1985 و 1992 في الديوان الملكي الهاشمي العامر في المكتب الصحفي لجلالة المغفور له الملك الحسين طيب الله ثراه . وانتقل إلى لندن عام 1992 لتأسيس وإدارة مكتب الإعلام الأردني هناك وفي عام 1994 عيّن مديرا للتلفزيون الأردني ثم مديرا عاما لمؤسسة الإذاعة والتلفزيون. وعيّن وزيرا للإعلام وناطقا رسميا باسم الحكومة عام 1998 ثم عمل في القطاع الخاص بعد استقالة الحكومة عام 1999. وفي شهر تشرين الثاني 2005 عيّن ناطقا رسميا باسم الحكومة ، المنصب الذي شغله لغاية تعيينه وزيرا للدولة لشؤون الإعلام والاتصال في حكومة المهندس نادر الذهبي. 
- حاصل على وسام الاستقلال من الدرجة الأولى ووسام الكوكب الأردني من الدرجة الأولى وعدد من الأوسمة الأجنبية.

*د. وليد المعاني وزير التعليم العالي 
*
وزير التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي الدكتور وليد المعاني من مواليد الكرك عام 1946، متزوج ولديه أربعة أبناء، حصل على درجة البكالوريوس في الطب والجراحة مع مرتبة الشرف من جامعة الإسكندرية في مصر عام 1969 ودبلوم الجراحة العامة 1970 ، وحاصل على زمالة كلية الجراحين الملكية(ادنبره) عام 1975 وزمالة ايزنهاور 1983.تلقى تعليمه الثانوي في كلية الحسين الثانوية 1960-1963. 
وكان المعاني عضوا في مجلس الأعيان، قبل تعيينه وزيرا للتعليم العالي، وهو ذات المنصب الذي تولاه في حكومة المهندس علي أبو الراغب عام 2002، ، ثم عين بعدها (2003) وزيرا للصحة.
شغل المعاني العديد من المناصب، منها في الجامعة الأردنية ومستشفى الجامعة .
وفي عام 1993، عين نائبا لرئيس الجامعة للشؤون المالية والإدارية، وشغل منصب رئيس لجنة تنسيق القبول الموحد لأربعة سنوات، وفي عام1998، أصبح رئيسا للجامعة حتى 2002، ليغادر موقعه الى وزارة التعليم العالي وزيرا، ثم في عام 2003 عين وزيرا للصحة.
و عضوا في مجلس الأعيان في شباط من العام 2008، ويتمتع المعاني بعضوية الكثير من المؤسسات والجمعيات الأردنية والدولية منها : جمعية العلوم العصبية، والجمعية الأردنية لجراحي الدماغ والأعصاب والجمعية العربية لجراحي الأعصاب، وعضوا في الجمعيتين الأمريكية والبريطانية لجراحي الدماغ و الأعصاب وعضو مجلس إدارة الجمعية العالمية لأبحاث الدماغ والأمين العام للجمعية الأوروبية الآسيوية، وكان نائبا للرئيس في جميعة شرق المتوسط لناشري المجلات الطبية، وعضو تحرير في مجلة البصرة للعلوم الطبية ومجلة القدس الطبية التي تصدر في لندن وعضو في مجلس إدارة المعهد الوطني للموسيقى والمركز الوطني للفنون الأدائية، وكان عضوا في صندوق الملك عبدالله للتميز وعضوا في الجمعية الخيرية الهاشمية.
للدكتور المعاني ما يزيد على ثلاثين بحثا في المجلات الطبية العالمية، وكتابين في الجراحة وعلوم الإسعاف، وسيصدر له قريبا كتاب عن الإنجازات الطبية في القرن العشرين.


*د.نبيل الشريف وزير دولة لشؤون الاعلام* 

شغل منصب وزير الاعلام عام 2003.
و سفيرا للاردن بالمملكة المغربية اعتباراً من 21/4/2004 الى 1/9/2006.
ورئيس مجلس ادارة ''معهد الاعلام الأردني'' 2007. و نائب رئيس مجلس ادارة وكالة الانباء الاردنية ''بترا'' 2007.
و سفير معتمد وغير مقيم للمملكة الأردنية الهاشمية بموريتانيا اعتباراً من 7/4/2005 الى 1/9/2006. ورئيس تحرير أقدم جريدة أردنية ''الدستور'' (1993-2003) و (2006-2008). ورئيس مجلس ادارة مؤسسة الاذاعة والتلفزيون 2003. و الناطق بلسان الحكومة 2003.
درس في قسمي اللغة الانجليزية في جامعة اليرموك والجامعة الاردنية (1982-1993). وعضو مجلس امناء المنتدى العربي للبيئة والتنمية. وعضو لجنة تحكيم جائزة الاعلام البيئي التي تقدمها الجمعية الملكية لحماية الطبيعة.
التحصيل العلمي: 
- (1980-1982) دكتوراة في آداب اللغة الانجليزية جامعة إنديانا الولايات المتحدة الاميركية. 
- (1979-1980) ماجستير في آداب اللغة الانجليزية جامعة إنديانا الولايات المتحدة الاميركية. 
- (1974 ? 1977) بكالوريس آداب اللغة الانجليزية جامعة الكويت الكويت. 
- عضو المجلس الأعلى للإعلام - الأردن. 
- العضو الوحيد من العالم العربي في مجلس امناء الملتقى العالمي لرؤساء التحرير - باريس. 
- عضو معهد الصحافة الدولية - فيينا. 
- عضو مركز التعاون العربي الاوروبي - مصر (الإسكندرية). 
- عضو مجلس امناء مؤسسة الملك الحسين ? الأردن.
- عضو نقابة الصحفيين الأردنيين وجمعية النقاد الأردنيين.
- عضو جمعية الشؤون الدولية ? الأردن.
- عضو مجموعة اصدقاء الأطفال الاردنيين التابعة لـ(اليونيسف).
- عضو مجلس امناء المعهد الوطني للموسيقى ? الأردن.
- عضو جمعية خريجي الجامعات الاميركية، عمان/ الاردن.
- حاصل على ميدالية التقدير من مؤسسة صحفية الصياد، بيروت/ لبنان.
- حاصل على شهادة التقدير للعمل التطوعي والدعم من مركز الأمل للسرطان ? الأردن. 
- حاصل على ميدالية التقدير من حاكم ولاية اريزونا الاميركية.
- حاصل على درع دائرة الافتاء في القوات المسلحة الأردنية.


*باسم السالم وزير المالية 
*
ولد في عمان عام 1956 
- المؤهلات العلمية : بكالوريوس هندسه كيميائية من جامعة لندن عام 1978 المناصب التي شغلها : 
- 2005-1987مؤسس ومديرعام شركة مصانع مواد التعبئة والتغليف
- 2005-1992 مؤسس ورئيس مجلس ادارة الشركة المتحدة لصناعة المطيبات والنكهات
- 2005-199 عضو مجلس ادارة بنك الصادرات والتمويل 
- 2005-2000 رئيس مجلس ادارة الشركة العامة للتعدين 
- 2005-2000 عضو في مجلس ادارة البنك المركزي الاردني
- 2005-2001 مؤسس ونائب رئيس مجلس ادارة شركة ساورسيج الاردن 
- 2005-2001 نائب رئيس مجلس شركة الكابلات الاردنية الحديثة
- 2005-2002 عضو في لجنة الاردن اولا من عام 2005 وزيرا للعمل 

*سالم أحمد الخزاعلة وزير دولة للشؤون القانونية* 

ولد في المفرق - 1 شباط 1963 المؤهلات العلمية :
- درجة الماجستير في الفلسفة - الجامعة الأردنية عام 1992
- دبلوم عالي في الفلسفة عام 1987 - الدرجة الجامعية الأولى في القانون ، الجامعة الأردنية عام 1985 - شهادة المرحلة الثانوية - الفرع العلمي - مدرسة المفرق الثانوية عام 1981 المناصب التي شغلها :-
- من تشرين الثاني 2006 وحتى تشرين الثاني 2007 وزيراً للصناعة والتجارة (حكومة الدكتور معروف البخيت ) - من تشرين الثاني 2005 وحتى تشرين الثاني 2006 وزيراً لتطوير القطاع العام (حكومة الدكتور معروف البخيت ) رئيس ديوان المحاسبة مراقب عام الشركات 
- رئيس مجلس إدارة المؤسسة الإستهلاكية المدنية - رئيس مجلس إدارة هيئة التأمين 
- رئيس مجلس إدارة مؤسسة المواصفات والمقاييس 
- رئيس مجلس إدارة المؤسسة الأردنية لتطوير المشاريع الإقتصادية 
- عضو المعهد الدبلوماسي الأردني 
- عضو المجلس الأعلى للعلوم والتكنولوجيا ورئيس مجلس إدارة برنامج تطوير وتحديث المشاريع الإقتصادية ( JUMP ) ورئيس مجلس إدارة مؤسسة تشجيع الإستثمار - رئيس مجلس إدارة مؤسسة المدن الصناعية - من 4 ايلول ولغاية 26 ايلول 2005 ( رئيس ديوان المحاسبة) 
- من 4 ايلول 2003 - لغاية 4 تموز 2003 ( مراقب عام الشركات / وزارة الصناعة والتجارة) - من 5 كانون ثاني 1991 - 11 تموز 1999 (محامي / بنك الإسكان ) - محامي / مكتب خاص 1988-1991
- محامي متدرب 1985-1988 العضوية
1 - رئيس مجلس إدارة مؤسسة الإذاعة والتلفزيون 
2- رئيس مجلس إدارة ديوان الخدمة المدنية حتى تشرين الثاني 2006 3- عضو اللجنة العليا لتطبيق التعيين الرسمي 
4- عضو اللجنة الوزارية لتطوير القطاع العام 
5- سكرتير الأجندة الوطنية 
6- عضو جائزة الملك عبدالله الثاني لتميز الأداء الحكومي والشفافية حتى 22 تشرين الثاني 2006 
7- عضو لجنة الحوار العلمي الأردني 
8- عضو هيئة اكاديمية دبي لهيئة المديريات للإدارة الحكومية 
9- رئيس مجلس إدارة المنظمة العربية العليا لمؤسسات المحاسبة حتى 22 تشرين ثاني 2006 . 
10- عضو برنامج القيادات الواعدة ، الجامعة الأردنية 
11- عضو لجنة الإستبيانات القانونية - الجامعة الأردنية 
12- عضو اللجنة القانونية لجمعية البنوك الأردنية .
13- عضو هيئة المديرين لشركة الكهرباء الوطنية 
14- عضو لجان مناقشة الأبحاث للمحامين المتدربين 
15- عضو اللجنة المشكلة لأغراض دراسة تعليمات المشتريات المعمول به في شركات المال والبورصة . 
16- عضو اللجنة المشكلة لدراسة سوق رأس المال من خلال المجلس الإقتصادي والإستشارات 
17- عضو اللجنة الإستشارية - البنك المركزي الأردني 
18- عضو للمحامين الأردنيين 
19- عضو الجمعية الأردنية للفلسفة 
20- عضو لجنة الإستثمار ( اجتماع البحر الميت المغلق ، المنتدى الوطني الإقتصادي الثاني المنعقد البحر الميت 30/3 - 1/4/2001
21- عضو هيئة الإدارية لجنة التأمين 
22- عضو هيئة مؤسسة ضمان الودائع 
23- عضو لجنة مكافحة الفساد العليا 
24- عضو اللجنة العالمية في وزارة الصناعة والتجارة للتحقق وفحص قانونية الخطط الإستراتيجية 
25- مدير لجنة المحاسبة والتخطيط والتقييم في العديد من الشركات 
26- عضو لجنة مكافحة ومحاربة الفساد والمحسوبية ( الأردن أولاً 

*د. صبري ربيحات  وزير الثقافة 
*
من مواليد الطفيلة عام 1955، ويحمل درجة الدكتوراه في علم الاجتماع من جامعة كاليفورنيا عام 1987 وحاصل على درجة الماجستير في الادارة العامة وماجستير بعلم السكان وماجستير بعلم الجريمة من ذات الجامعة وبكالوريوس علم اجتماع من الجامعة الاردنية 1976.
وتولى مناصب منها : وزير التنمية السياسية والبرلمانية في حكومة الدكتور معروف البخيت رئيس مجلس ادارة مؤسسة الاذاعة والتلفزيون مستشار للمقرر الخاص للامين العام للأمم المتحدة المعني بالاعاقة لمدة سنتين ورئيس قسم العلوم الاجتماعية والانسانية في جامعة فيلادلفيا ومستشار وخبير للتنمية في دولة قطر، عضو مجلس امناء جامعة الطفيلة، مؤسس ورئيس مركز الجنوب والشمال للحوار والتنمية، مدير فني للبرامج التنموية في مؤسسة نور الحسين.

*نانسي باكير وزير تطوير القطاع العام* 

- من مواليد عمان عام 1952 وزيرة للثقافة في حكومة الذهبي - عملت في وزارة التنمية الإدارية كأمين عام للوزارة .
- حاصلة على شهادة الدراسات العليا في التطوير الإداري والتربوي من جامعة بوسطن في الولايات المتحدة (الأردن) 
- في عام 1975 حصلت على دبلوم في اللغات من الاتحاد السوفياتي (الأردن). الوظائف السابقة: 
- 1979-1982 مسؤولة البعثات في ديوان الخدمة المدنية (الأردن)
- 1982 1988 باحثة و امين سر مجلس التعليم العالي في وزارة التعليم العالي (الأردن) 
- 1989 1994 مستشار الامين العام للمجلس الأعلى للعلوم والتكنولوجيا (الأردن) 
- 1997 1998 امين عام مساعد في المجلس الاعلى للعلوم و التكنولوجيا (الأردن). 
- كما اختيرت عضوا في مجلس ادارة مؤسسة الاذاعة والتلفزيون قبل ان تنتقل الى جمهورية مصر العربية .


*علاء البطاينة  وزير الاشغال العامة والإسكان* 

-حصل على درجة البكالوريوس في الهندسة الكهربائية من جامعة جورج واشنطن، والماجستير في نظم المعلومات الادارية من نفس الجامعة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. وشغل عدة مناصب اهمها: 
-وزير النقل في حكومة نادر الذهبي - مدير عام الجمارك الاردنية 
- امين عام وزارة النقل 
- رئيس مجلس ادارة شركة الجسر العربي للملاحة وقبل ذلك عمل في القطاع الخاص في الولايات المتحدة وبريطانيا 
- وهو عضو مجالس إدارة في شركات مختلفة.

*سهل عبدالهادي المجالي  وزير النقل 
*
- تاريخ الميلاد: 3 /7 /1962.
- مكان الولادة: بريطانيا.
المؤهلات العلمية: 
- بكالوريوس هندسة مدنية من جامعة لندن عام 1984 
- ماجستير ادارة هندسية من جامعة جورج واشنطن عام 1986 عين وزيرا للاشغال في حكومة الذهبي.
- وهو نقيب نقابة مقاولي الانشاءات الأردنية وعضو في الجمعية الأردنية الاميركية للأعمال واتحاد المقاولين العرب اضافة الى شراكته في عدد من الشركات حيث يرأس عدداً منها. المراكز السابقة: - 2000 - 2002 نقابة المقاولين الانشائيين الاردنيين / نقيب المقاولين. - 1997 - 2000 شركة ALO (هواتف عمومية) / عضو مجلس. - 1997 - 2000 شركة فاست لينك GSM / رئيس مجلس الادارة. - 1996 - 1998 نقابة مقاولي الانشاءات الاردنيين / عضو مجلس. - 1988 - 1989 شركة مبارك للهندسة والتعهدات / مدير الدائرة الهندسية. - 1986 - 1987 شركة مبارك للهندسة والتعهدات / مدير مشروع.
- 1985 - 1991 شركة WE CARE العالمية (خدمات اطعام وتنظيف)/ شريك 


*د. غازي شبيكات وزير العمل* 

الدكتور غازي حمدالله شبيكات الدعجة من مواليد عمان عام 1966، يحمل درجة الدكتوراه في الاقتصاد تخصص سياسة كلية وسياسة نقدية من جامعة تنسي الاميركية. أنهى دراسته الجامعية الأولى (البكالوريوس) من جامعة اليرموك، والماجستير من الجامعة الاردنية.
بدأ الدكتور شبيكات حياته العملية عام 1990، في البنك المركزي، كباحث اقتصادي في دائرة الأبحاث والدراسات حتى عام2002 ليتنقل بعدها للعمل في صندوق النقد الدولي بموقع كبير المستشارين للمدير التنفيذي للصندوق في واشنطن حتى عام 2006، ليتولى منصب مدير عام دائرة الإحصاءات العامة حتى عام 2008، حيث تولى موقع أمين عام وزارة العمل، حتى عين وزيرا للعمل.
- متزوج ولديه وشارك في اعداد سياسات الاصلاح الاقتصادي ومعالجة الاختلالات الاقتصادية في العديد من الدول وله العديد من الابحاث المنشورة.


*الدكتور نايف هايل الفايز  وزير الصحة* 

مواليد اللبن عام 1947 نائب في مجلس النواب الرابع عشر النائب الأول لرئيس مجلس النواب الرابع عشر لأربع دورات . 
المؤهلات العلمية والخبرات 
دكتوراه في الطب من جامعة دمشق - أخصائي جراحة دماغ وأعصاب من جامعة كولون ومنستر في المانيا الغربية -- أخصائي مستشار في جراحة الدماغ والأعصاب 
- دورة متخصصة في راد كلث اكسفورد 
- جراحة الاعصاب للاطفال من مستشفى هيوستن في تكساس 
- جراح دماغ واعصاب في مستشفى الملك فهد للحرس الوطني في الرياض 
- عمل في الحقل الطبي في القطاع الخاص
- رئيس جمعية الاعصاب الاردنية سابقا (1997 ) 
- عضو في مجلس كلية الطب في الجامعة الاردنية 
- عضو الفريق الطبي للصندوق الهاشمي 

*المحامي غالب سلامة الزعبي وزير الشؤون البرلمانية* 

مكان وتاريخ الولادة: السلط 1943 
المؤهلات العلمية: 
-الثانوية العامة من مدرسة السلط الثانوية -1962 .
-بكالوريوس حقوق من جامعة دمشق- 1967.
-ماجستير قانون - مصر 1981 .
-الإعداد لنيل درجة الدكتوراه في القانون الإداري في الجامعات المصرية.
''محام أستاذ.
''عضو نقابة المحامين الأردنيين.
''عضو مؤسس في اتحاد المحكمين العرب.
الخبرات العملية: 
-ضابط أمن عام من 1969- 1996.
-اشغل مناصب عدة منها مدير مكافحة المخدرات،مدير شرطة محافظة العاصمة،وآخرها مساعداً لمدير الأمن العام برتبة لواء.تقلد خلالها العديد من الأوسمة والميداليات. 
-عضو مجلس النواب الثالث عشر 1997- 2001.
-عضو مجلس النواب الرابع عشر 2003- 2007 . 
-رئيساً للجنة القانونية في مجلس النواب لثماني سنوات. 
-عضو اللجنة الملكية للأجندة الوطنية.
المؤتمرات: شارك بالعديد من المؤتمرات الوطنية والعربية والدولية في مجالات متعددة أهمها مكافحة الإرهاب ومكافحة المخدرات والجريمة المنظمة، والمؤتمرات البرلمانية العربية والدولية والمؤتمرات القانونية المتخصصة وخاصة مؤتمرات التحكيم.
الحالة الاجتماعية: متزوج و له ثلاثة أبناء وثلاث بنات.


*موسى حابس المعايطه  وزير التنمية السياسية 
*
مواليد: الاردن - اربد 28 /11 /1954 
المؤهل العلمي : -يحمل شهادة الماجستير في هندسة الاتصالات في جامعة بوخارست عام 1981.
يعمل حالياً -مدير عام لمركز البديل للدراسات السياسية والتدريب.
-مدير تنفيذي لشركة آمان للتجارة والتسويق 
شغل المناصب التالية: 
-رئيس للاتحاد الوطني لطلبة الأردن في رومانيا ما بين عام 1976-1980.
-شارك في العمل الحزبي قبل وبعد المسيرة الديمقراطية التي انطلقت عام 1989.
-أحد مؤسسي الحزب الاشتراكي الديمقراطي الاردني عام 1991 وانتخب عضوا في المكتب السياسي للحزب في أول مؤتمر له.
-انتخب عضوا في مجلس الشعبة الكهربائية لنقابة المهندسين دورتي 1990 ، 1992.
-انتخب عضوا في مجلس نقابة المهندسين الاردنيين ورئيسا للشعبة الكهربائية دورة عام 1990.
-ساهم في تأسيس الحزب الديمقراطي الوحدوي والذي نشأ نتيجة توحيد اربعة احزاب وتيارات سياسية وهم: الحزب الاشتراكي الاردني ، الحزب العربي الديمقراطي ، الحزب التقدمي الديمقراطي ، التيار الديمقراطي في حشد وبعض المستقلين وانتخب عضوا في المكتب التنفيذي في مؤتمره الأول عام 95.
-انتخب أمين عام للحزب في عام 1996 (والذي اصبح اسمه منذ عام 1998 حزب اليسار الديمقراطي الأردني) ، أعيد انتخابه في المؤتمرات التي عقدت عام 1998، 2001 وحتى عام 2008.
-تم اختياره في عضوية (لجنة الاردن أولاً) ، لتطوير وتنمية الحياه السياسية في الأردن ، كما شارك في اللجنه الحزبية في ملتقاه (كلنا الأردن).
-له العديد من الأبحاث والمشاركات على المستوى المحلي والعربي حول قضايا الديمقراطية والحياة السياسية في الاردن وفي الدول العربية وتجربة اليسار الأردني والعربي ، على سبيل المثال: ''الديمقراطيه داخل الأحزاب العربية. ''اليسار الأردني وآفاق تطوره. ''التنمية السياسية في الأردن ، المرأة والحياة الحزبية ... وغيرها.
بالاضافة إلى مساهات أخرى على المستوى العالمي حيث شارك في تقديم أوراق عمل في كثير من المؤتمرات الدولية والعربية على سبيل المثال: ''القضية الفلسطينية وأمن المنطقة فرنسا ـ باريس 1999 ندوة 10 سنوات - برشلونة . ''مـن أجـل حـوار حقيقي ومتميز فـرنسا ـ تولوز عـام 2002 الحوار المتوسطي (العربي - الأوروبي) . ''المرأة والعولمة مؤتمر التضامن الأفروآسيوي القاهر عام 2008. '' مؤتمرات الاشتراكية الدولية ، مدريد ، باريس.
على المستوى المهني: 
-عمل منذ التخرج في القطاع الخاص كمهندس اتصالات.
-مديرا للصيانة في الشركة المتحدة للتجارة 1986 - 1989.
-مديرا للصيانة في الشركة الثلاثية المتحدة 1990 - 1993.
-مدير عام مركز الشبكات والاتصالات وشريكا 1994 - 1999.

*المهندس سعيد المصري  وزير الزراعة* 

عمل في مجال المقاولات الانشائية من منشآت صناعية ومبان وطرق، وشغل منصب مدير فني للشركة الاردنية لتسويق وتصنيع المنتجات الزراعية، والاشراف على تنفيذ كافة المشاريع المبرمة لدى الشركة كما عمل مشرفا على انشاء تصنيع الحمضيات في الاغوار في الفترة 1987 ? 1997 كما تولى منصب نائب مدير عام مؤسسة نهر الاردن للمنتجات الزراعية، وشغل منصب مدير عام المؤسسة منذ عام 97 وحتى توليه الحقيبة الوزارية. ويحمل المصري شهادة البكالوريوس في الهندسة المدنية من جامعة الاسكندرية وهو من مواليد 1955 متزوج وله ثلاثة اولاد وبنتان.

----------


## Tiem

والله يا معاذ بيستاهلوا يكونوا وزراء بها الرتب اللي ترفع راس البلد فيها واذا هيك بيعملوا تطويرات حلوة من هالتخصصات اللي تقيم احلى ادارة لحكومة دولة رئيس الوزراء نادر الذهبي وامنيتنا التوفيق لهم ورفع سبل الرعاية لتشكيل اسس ومعايير تناسب خدمة المجتمع بسبل النجاح والتطوير 
تحياتي ومشكور يا غالي على ما قدمت
تقبل تحياتي ومروري
تيم

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

تعديل وزاري :SnipeR (94):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كلامك مزبوووط 100% يا صديقي  تيم 

وشكرا لك يا أحمد على المرور

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكور

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا لكي يا زهرة التوليب على المرور

----------

